# clutch problem



## kasoneblaze1024 (May 10, 2009)

i been reading every one posting about the 04 max clutch problem it seem no one have have the solution to it ......... it changed my clutch (dealer) slave and master cylinder and that did work got stuck on the highway in 6 hgears and couldnt come out of gear !!!!! came to a stop and the pedel pumped up a few mins after any solutions


----------

